

Spaghetti stacks - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spaghetti_stack

======
slashnull
Followed by Closures are Weird The Third Installment Episode One: the Golden
Era of LISP AI Research: the Rambling Usenet Post

~~~
slashnull
Followed by Closures are Weird The Third Installment Episode Two: Everyday I
am sitting on the shoulders of Scheme giants: the Steve Yegge wall of text

~~~
slashnull
Followed by The Closure Chronicles: jesus christ the Chicken Scheme garbage
collector is mind-blowing: the blogpost

------
slashnull
Closures are weird: the Wikipedia article

~~~
slashnull
Followed by Closures are weird part deux: what the hell are downward funargs?:
the Stackoverflow thread

~~~
slashnull
Followed by Closures are weird The Third Installment: continuations are life,
continuations are love: the c2 entry

